# What should I do :( confused



## Yasjack (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi expats.
I came to S.A on visitors visa to visit my relatives here. During course of my stay here I felt in love with a girl (citizen of S.A) . We got married on 1 aug 2011. I applied for spousal trp and got my trp on 30 jan 2012. We were enjoying our marriage life but god had his own plan . My wife died on 14 may 2013. Now I dont have anything to hold me back here , but her memories. Though she is no more I dont want to leave her alone. But there is no place for emotions and feelings in law. Is there any way I can stay back here ? Or do I have to leave before my permit expires? 
my permit expires on 27 jan 2014.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Yasjack

Very sorry to hear of your loss.

Speaking legally, you will need to change your category. Perhaps work, study or retired? Unfortunately you cannot extend your current relative’s permit with on the basis of your deceased wife.

I wish you all the best.


----------

